# St Bernards raised as food in China????



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I was just looking a snopes and came across this article.
http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/petition/bernard.asp

Sad.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I may get disliked for this, but...well, some nations eat dogs as meat. I bet India thinks that we're horrible for eating cows.
I do not like that they torture them, however. I don't like that they eat dogs at all, but it's part of their culture.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

sad, don't know how someone could eat dog. 

I argee with CookieGSD too, in some places its apart of their culture and they think nothing about it.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I have to agree with you in part Cookie, but it's the thought of how they are kept and put down that really distresses me.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Also the fact that these are dogs, they were bred to be companion animals, unlike cattle that was domesticated and bred for food.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

While we may not understand it, protein is protein.
We think Holy Cow is what's for dinner.

I may get flamed, but think the OCD spinners trapped in no kill shelters, the refugees waiting to be euthanized in others
would be better served as exports to those countries looking for protein. Better they end up on a plate than an incinerator.

Three birds,(trade deficit, over-crowded shelters, hunger), one stone. 
(donning flame retardant pants)


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 5, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CookieGSDI may get disliked for this, but...well, some nations eat dogs as meat. I bet India thinks that we're horrible for eating cows.
> I do not like that they torture them, however.


Not disliked by me, (I live on eggs & cheese & have the cholesterol to prove it) you won't be...'tis true, India think us horrible for eating their sacred cows, the French eat horse...my Brother eats rabbit! All beloved pets, to me, but other cultures, including ours, do eat all said animals. But it's just culture or taste...as somebody else has already said, it's the raising and culling that gets me!
Ps...My Mum has a beautiful St Bernard, named 'Charlie!'


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Where is the ever present PETA when something like this is made public?

I am glad I am not the president of the U.S. because information like that would make me put all of my resources and money into stopping such a horrible practice and my government would go broke. I can even go as far as saying, "I understand that other cultures may enjoy eating dogs" but torturing them to raise the adrenaline levels? How inhumane and cruel of a person do you have to be, not only do that but allow that to happen?


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Wolves eat deer, rabbit, mice,(herbavors sp?)..... they don't eat other wolves, cougars....(carnivors) 
I eat herbavors ,,,cows, chicken, sheep... I don't eat meat eating animals. Where in history has it been noted that people eat meat eating animals. IMO it's unnatural.
The only instance I can think of it certain native american tribes would eat their dogs, but these people were starving and yes, it was a protien sorce.
China is fast becoming one of the richest nations on this planet. Are they eating dog because they are starving? Or is it more of a delicacey?


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

From all accounts it's just a delicacy. It's not just China either. It happens in many Asian countries. In some parts, if you happen to stroll the market streets you can see all the dogs in tiny cages that are for sale to anyone willing to slaughter and eat them. I would imagine a St. Bernard would be an even more sought after dog because of it's size. I start to question the way we deal with lobsters but that is another story altogether.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

My family is from Asia, and I am disgusted at the thought of eating dog. When I visit China, I refuse to go to restaurants that serve dog. It is not a common choice of food, but in Asia, it is the same as eating a pig or cow. They generally do not have many companion animals, and the dogs eaten are all dogs that have actually been raised for food, like pigs...

It's disgusting, but yes, it's part of their culture. Many Asian countries do not look at a dog and think of a sweet companion, a friend. Just as we don't look at a cow and want to take it home and love it (at least, I don't think many of us do!).


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I have had an incodent recently where a large family of Chinese were at my open house (this past summer) when we had our house up for sale. They looked at my 3 GSD's as a curiosity and me as being odd. Now I know why.
I guess this old dog learned a new trick today!
I still, and always will frown upon this as an act of cruelty.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

It's very sad and sick, and I wish there was some way to stop it. Dogs are the best friends a person could have.

I wonder if we try to get China to stop eating dog, will India get us to stop eating beef and pork? The whole issue of eating meat springs up tons of arguments and heated discussions - so I chose to be a vegetarian xD


----------



## Aescleah (Mar 28, 2008)

well i dont think i want to tell another countries people what they should or shouldnt eat however i dont have to support dogs being imported over there to be eaten if they like dog so much why cant they take there current stock and breed that

Ashley


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Being an owner of a St Bernard, this is very sad and disturbing to me.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I think every culture has something that other cultures may consider strange or horrible. My problem is that these St. Bernards are tortured to raise adrenaline levels in order to make the meat tastier. I am not sure it is on par with what we do to our cows, pigs and chickens, although what we sometimes do to our animals in order to get them to the dinner table may be considered torture.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Before the Olympics began, the chinese had to remove dog from their menus to be sensitive to the westerners...
http://www.google.com/search?q=china+oly...ex=&startPage=1


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DanoI think every culture has something that other cultures may consider strange or horrible. My problem is that these St. Bernards are tortured to raise adrenaline levels in order to make the meat tastier. I am not sure it is on par with what we do to our cows, pigs and chickens, although what we sometimes do to our animals in order to get them to the dinner table may be considered torture.


I wish I did not open this thread, I wish I did not open this thread....
I may loose sleep tonight! 

I agree with you Dano. 

AND I am seriously considering becoming a vegatarian!! I just cannot take it any more. At least the cage free law passed.


----------



## MacknCody (Nov 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyWolves eat deer, rabbit, mice,(herbavors sp?)..... they don't eat other wolves, cougars....(carnivors)
> I eat herbavors ,,,cows, chicken, sheep... I don't eat meat eating animals. Where in history has it been noted that people eat meat eating animals. IMO it's unnatural.
> The only instance I can think of it certain native american tribes would eat their dogs, but these people were starving and yes, it was a protien sorce.
> China is fast becoming one of the richest nations on this planet. Are they eating dog because they are starving? Or is it more of a delicacey?


Err, you are aware that chicken's have cannibalistic tendencies, right? Seriously, I have chickens and when food becomes scarce or space/boredom becomes an issue chickens are little cannibals. I also have sheep, which are smart and sweet. And they have same emotions that dogs do....

Different strokes for different folks. Do I agree with how the dogs are killed? No. Do _I _ want to eat a dog? No. I'm not a vegan, I live on a farm and in farm country, I know how the animals I eat for dinner are killed. ****, I get beef from my hay guy that I probably saw in his pasture last month. 

Besides, hate to say it, our animals we slaughter don't exactly get the cushy life.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ReiDogs are the best friends a person could have.


People with pet pigs would say otherwise.

Personally, I don't care WHAT you eat or how you eat it as long as 'it' is raised and killed humanely.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

[/quote]
Personally, I don't care WHAT you eat or how you eat it as long as 'it' is raised and killed humanely. [/quote]

I have too agree with you 100% on this point.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: crabby


Personally, I don't care WHAT you eat or how you eat it as long as 'it' is raised and killed humanely. [/quote]

I have too agree with you 100% on this point.







[/quote]








2nd that.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Grosses me out, even if it is part of their culture.







It seems they can say whatever is a "delicacy" and then its fine. Some places over there they eat rats, too. Gross.


----------



## Uyster (Nov 12, 2008)

Although I am part Chinese, I'm not an advocate by any means of the consumption of dogs since I've owned countless mutts, a GSD and a Doberman in my lifetime. However, it should be stated that dogs originated from China some 15,000 years ago (http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2498669.stm), and they are thus considered as common livestock there as cows are to us here. 

I agree with Hillyard Farms above that our animals here don't get the cushy life either, and I find it a little unfair (and a bit arrogant) if we imposed our beliefs on other nations and mandated that they cease the act of eating them entirely. We can advocate for cruelty-free killing and raising in other countries as soon as we start with our own nation. I eat cage-free, hormone-free meats only, and really wish that this would be the standard for all meat manufacturers.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Well said.

I am Asian and grew up in Southeas Asia, and I myself do not partake in eating dogs. I have Filipino friends back in Asia who ate dogs, but I do not judge them because I understand their situation. 

I will not impose my personal principals upon others. Yes, it is rather arrogant. I too stand by Hillyard Farms that livestock in America lead very hard lives before being sent to the abattiors. We are not one to judge what we eat.

Lauri said it best. As long as the animals are raised and killed with dignity, we should not cast harsh judgment upon them. 

Sure, if it grosses you out, it grosses you out. But that does not mean these people should be criticized. And also, be aware of where your meat comes from. And how they were raised before being displayed in neat little packages. 

My husband worked at a rendering plant, and if you know what goes in and what comes out, and where they end up, you will probably stay away from most meat products. :barf:


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, but they are not raised or killed humanely. Dogs are pack animals that need to have room to roam. These animals live their entire lives locked up in *overcrowded* cages much the same as they keep chickens, ducks and rabbits. No care is taken to protect omegas from dominant aggressive alphas that are scared and/or traumatized. They receive *no* affection much the same as dogs in puppy mills (which is what they are). They are picked up by their tails, limbs, heads, thrown and dragged around when being taken to the market. Then before they are killed they are normally hung by the neck to incite fear and raise adrenalin which apparently improves the taste or texture of the meat. So please DO care because they are not raised or killed humanely. Far from it - very far from it!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Oh, that's just horrible ... what can we do about it?


----------

